
Ask HN: Web+Mobile vs. Desktop+Mobile - aryehof
For a productivity application, is providing desktop (Mac&#x2F;Windows&#x2F;Linux) applications(plus mobile) instead of a web client, an attractive alternative?<p>In other words, is no web version (with desktop apps instead) likely to turn away the majority of prospective users?
======
askafriend
Do web + mobile. Web gives you wide compatibility while still giving you the
option to wrap it in electron for a desktop feel.

Mobile is obviously important, make sure it's native so that it's good.
There's nothing worse than a half assed React Native app - especially for
something productivity oriented.

